# Craftsman and Ryobi power tools...one in the same?!



## user4818

Ryobi and Craftsman are both made by TTI.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

i used to think that Ryobi was total junk...but, i bought the new Ryobi Li-Ion 12v baby drill and i love it...its light weight and the battery seems like it lasts for a month...i'll probably never buy dewalt again


----------



## MDShunk

I had a Craftsman cordless screwdriver in the late 80's and needed a replacement ball bearing thing that held the bits in. The new part came to me in a Ryobi envelope. I think Ryobi has been making at least some Craftsman tools for quite a long time. Ryobi owns Milwaukee now too, in case you didn't know.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Ryobi owns Milwaukee now too, in case you didn't know.


Close, but not quite. TTI (that I linked to above) owns Milwaukee, Ryobi, AEG, etc. I'm guessing they are now nothing more than brand names slapped onto TTI made stuff in China.


----------



## Frasbee

I'm a proud owner of Bosch tools!

...

Wait, who owns Bosch?

I know they own Skil...but is there a parent company?


----------



## mattsilkwood

i think bosch is the parent company.

i sure didnt know that about milwaukee.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Peter D said:


> Ryobi and Craftsman are both made by TTI.


I don't think so. Ryobi is made (owned) by TTI, but the Craftsman brand is made by Extech. But, TTI and Extech may use the same Chinese manufacturer, and that is why you see some similar products.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NolaTigaBait said:


> i used to think that Ryobi was total junk...but, i bought the new Ryobi Li-Ion 12v baby drill and i love it...its light weight and the battery seems like it lasts for a month...i'll probably never buy dewalt again


 
Ahh, an educated man.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Peter D said:


> Close, but not quite. TTI (that I linked to above) owns Milwaukee, Ryobi, AEG, etc. I'm guessing they are now nothing more than brand names slapped onto TTI made stuff in China.


 I believe they are just a holding company and don't intermix technologies.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I like Ryobi.. However they don't stand up well in heavy daily usage.


----------



## user4818

MechanicalDVR said:


> I believe they are just a holding company and don't intermix technologies.


I spoke with someone who has toured TTI facilities in China and he told me they make various product lines in the same place - Ryobi, Rigid, etc. Whether they share technology I'm not sure, but I would hazard a guess that they do.


----------



## RePhase277

Peter D said:


> I spoke with someone who has toured TTI facilities in China and he told me they make various product lines in the same place - Ryobi, Rigid, etc. Whether they share technology I'm not sure, but I would hazard a guess that they do.


For the price, Ryobi is a good tool. And I have owned every brand of cordless drill out there at one time or another, and I will say that my Ridgid 24 V lithium ion hammer drill has them all beat, hands down.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

InPhase277 said:


> For the price, Ryobi is a good tool. And I have owned every brand of cordless drill out there at one time or another, and I will say that my Ridgid 24 V lithium ion hammer drill has them all beat, hands down.



I agree.. For the money (on a job site) Ryobi rules.. Personally I like Dewalt.
But I take care of my tools.. Jobsites dont


----------



## wildleg

send them a line. I'm sure they'd love to hear from you:

*TTI Industrial Manufacturing and Innovation Campus*


Chong Ke Road, Industrial Park,
HouJie Town, Dongguan,
Guangdong, PRC
T (86-769)-8272888 
F (86-769)-85875288


----------



## rlc3854

Like Nick "don't listen to me I'm probably wrong", I have heard that regardless of make all motors used are produced by Emersion Electric and the switches are also produced by one company to spec's by the brand.


----------

